# Other discussion groups?



## Roger Tibbets (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi All -

I enjoy reading the martialtalk.com forum, but the amount of JJ traffic is rather low.  So, I'd like to supplement my martialtalk.com reading with that of another forum. 

Do you know of other forums that have a good amount of traffic and high 'signal-to-noise' ratio?

Thanks.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 14, 2005)

Roger:  It depends on what type of JJ you do.  If it is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, there are some very good forums with some really good stuff (surrounded of course by lots of noise--some of which is really very funny).    If it is Japanese Ju Jitsu, then there are fewer choices.


----------



## Roger Tibbets (Sep 14, 2005)

OFK -

You remind me that I should have been more specific about my interests.

I am studying DanZan Ryu Jujitsu.  So, I would rather find a JJ discussion group that is more 'generic' than one that is BJJ-specific.

Thanks.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 14, 2005)

Roger Tibbets said:
			
		

> OFK -
> 
> You remind me that I should have been more specific about my interests.
> 
> ...



Roger:  I don't know any forums that focus on Danzan ryu.   It is pretty popular in my area though because Henry Okizaki lived/taught here.

Go to http://www.danzan.com/ to learn more.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2005)

Try www.e-budo.com for Japanese arts.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 15, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Roger:  I don't know any forums that focus on Danzan ryu.   It is pretty popular in my area though because Henry Okizaki lived/taught here.
> 
> Go to http://www.danzan.com/ to learn more.


Did I really say that? I meant to say 

"It is pretty popular in my area because Henry Okizaki's top student Sig Kufferath lived/taught here."


----------



## Roger Tibbets (Sep 15, 2005)

Arnisador, thanks.  I'll check that Web site out.

Best Regards.



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> Try www.e-budo.com for Japanese arts.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 16, 2005)

MAP (martialartsplanet.com) has a fairly active jujutsu forum, though how much information and discussion you'll get about any specific style is slightly random depending on how many member on the site have trained in or heard of it


----------



## Roger Tibbets (Sep 22, 2005)

Aegis, you're right; martialartsplanet.com has a very active jujitsu forum.  Thanks for the recommendation!



			
				Aegis said:
			
		

> MAP (martialartsplanet.com) has a fairly active jujutsu forum, though how much information and discussion you'll get about any specific style is slightly random depending on how many member on the site have trained in or heard of it


----------

